# Whoooooohoooooo!!!!!!!!!!



## sachem allison (Mar 12, 2012)

*Whooooooooooohooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*




that's all I have to say. Goodnight.


----------



## WildBoar (Mar 12, 2012)

No expanation needed. congrats!


----------



## tkern (Mar 12, 2012)

Either you won the lottery or the date with the pastry chef went really well.


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Mar 12, 2012)

Pastry chef? 

I'm a little lost here...


----------



## sachem allison (Mar 12, 2012)

yes,
that's all you guys are getting


----------



## Deckhand (Mar 12, 2012)

Congratulations!!! You deserve it.


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Mar 12, 2012)

Glad things are looking up for you Son.


----------



## SpikeC (Mar 12, 2012)

Hubba hubba!


----------



## HHH Knives (Mar 12, 2012)

:doublethumbsup::EDance2::groucho:


----------



## hax9215 (Mar 12, 2012)

:yeahthat:

Hax the Cook CLEAVERS RULE!!!


----------



## The hekler (Mar 12, 2012)

A well deserved stroke of good luck (or was it skill)? For a very deserving man! Congratulations hears hoping there are many more woohooos in your future.


----------



## ecchef (Mar 12, 2012)

ATTABOY! :thumbsup:

Mmmmm..........pastry chefs!


----------



## Justin0505 (Mar 12, 2012)

How sweet life can be! Glad you're enjoying it.


----------



## Mike Davis (Mar 12, 2012)

BWUHAHAHAHAHAHA!!! Congrats buddy


----------



## Pabloz (Mar 12, 2012)

OH DAMN...that means he was DISTRACTED and didn't get to the post office!
Bon Apeteat, SON.


----------



## Crothcipt (Mar 12, 2012)

I bet that rolling pin came in today and he gave it to her.:dancecool:


----------



## Seth (Mar 13, 2012)

Yeah, I'm going with the pastry chef. That's a little over the top for a new knife; even here.


----------



## mr drinky (Mar 13, 2012)

I don't even know why I am happy for you, but I am. 

k.


----------



## Michael Rader (Mar 13, 2012)

That's how it's done. 

I'm proud of you.... sniff... so proud...

-M


----------



## tk59 (Mar 13, 2012)

Haha. I'm glad you're in good spirits, Son.


----------



## slowtyper (Mar 13, 2012)

:bliss:


----------



## dragonlord (Mar 13, 2012)

Congrats. Please let us in on it soon


----------



## Keith Neal (Mar 13, 2012)

Son:

I sure am glad to hear some good news from you! May it continue.

Keith


----------



## Twistington (Mar 13, 2012)

Congrats!


----------



## hax9215 (Mar 13, 2012)

Son, check in so that we know that you're okay!

Hax the Cook CLEAVERS RULE!!!


----------



## DeepCSweede (Mar 13, 2012)

What's the saying on the site? Without pictures it doesn't exist? In this case - we will let it slide. Congrats buddy, glad it went well!!


----------



## RobinW (Mar 13, 2012)

Glad things are looking up!


----------



## Mint427 (Mar 13, 2012)

Good news, Son! I hope that it continues the remainder of the year!


----------



## mainaman (Mar 13, 2012)

sachem allison said:


> yes,
> that's all you guys are getting


I take it you guys made some real good pastry?
:doublethumbsup:


----------



## Deckhand (Mar 13, 2012)

Wow,he still hasn't had time to respond. What a marathon:groucho:


----------



## WildBoar (Mar 13, 2012)

I dunno -- his ticker is kinda weak... Hopefully this wasn't too much for him :biggrin:


----------



## Pabloz (Mar 13, 2012)

Called and left message........


----------



## tkern (Mar 13, 2012)

Pabloz said:


> Called and left message........



"Hey Son, its Pablo. Me and some of the other guys on the forum were wondering if you had a heart attack last night while you were.... well.. you know.. anyway, just hoping you're still alive. I hope you get a chance to get outside today and enjoy the nice weather."


----------



## Pabloz (Mar 13, 2012)

tkern said:


> "Hey Son, its Pablo. Me and some of the other guys on the forum were wondering if you had a heart attack last night while you were.... well.. you know.. anyway, just hoping you're still alive. I hope you get a chance to get outside today and enjoy the nice weather."



ROFLMAO.....damn near verbatim!!!!


----------



## DeepCSweede (Mar 13, 2012)

tkern said:


> "Hey Son, its Pablo. Me and some of the other guys on the forum were wondering if you had a heart attack last night while you were.... well.. you know.. anyway, just hoping you're still alive. I hope you get a chance to get outside today and enjoy the nice weather."



P.S. If something did happen during... well... you know what, feel free to have the pastry queen respond in your absence. 

P.S.S. Some of us (me) hasn't been allowed to...well..you know...for a while by the Doctor and are glad someone is gettin' some...uh..pastries..you know.


----------



## Pabloz (Mar 13, 2012)

If he doesn't reply to something soon someone is going to have to do a drive-by and or start call all the hospitals in the area.


----------



## DeepCSweede (Mar 13, 2012)

Pabloz said:


> If he doesn't reply to something soon someone is going to have to do a drive-by and or start call all the hospitals in the area.



Did anyone stop to think maybe he was just taking a breather and jumped right back into the fray. Some men think it's a marathon, not a sprint. I've heard that at least.


----------



## hax9215 (Mar 13, 2012)

WildBoar said:


> I dunno -- his ticker is kinda weak... Hopefully this wasn't too much for him :biggrin:



Gentlemen, I submit that we curtail the humor until we know something. That being said, DeepCSweede, try some ice cream!





Son, respond! 

Hax the Cook CLEAVERS RULE!!!


----------



## DeepCSweede (Mar 13, 2012)

hax9215 said:


> Gentlemen, I submit that we curtail the humor until we know something. That being said, DeepCSweede, try some ice cream!
> 
> View attachment 5251
> 
> ...



I will have a scoop of the pistachio and three scoops of the Blue please. I love blue ice cream.


----------



## Pabloz (Mar 13, 2012)

Son called.....he's OK.


----------



## Deckhand (Mar 13, 2012)

Pabloz said:


> Son called.....he's OK.


Lmao this stuff is great! And very glad he is ok


----------



## PierreRodrigue (Mar 13, 2012)

Lol! did she thump him with the rolling pin?


----------



## hax9215 (Mar 13, 2012)

Pabloz said:


> Son called.....he's OK.



Thank you Pabloz! Call back and see if he wants any blue ice cream! I will donate if someone will deliver! :doublethumbsup:

Hax the Cook CLEAVERS RULE!!!


----------



## Pabloz (Mar 13, 2012)

hax9215 said:


> Thank you Pabloz! Call back and see if he wants any blue ice cream! I will donate if someone will deliver! :doublethumbsup:
> 
> Hax the Cook CLEAVERS RULE!!!



I'm sure he'll be posting soon.....if for no other reason than to get a good laugh and know he's LUVD.

BUT I'll gladly take any of the super custom chocolate fudgy stuff you make. It's hard work keeping this gossip going.


----------



## sachem allison (Mar 13, 2012)

i am a total gentleman and she is very definitely a lady. we just talked and nothing more, sorry to disappoint you guys. She is the type of person that just makes you feel good being near her. I had a stupid grin on my face all night. The bartender and the waitress both came over to congratulate me for being with such a stunningly beautiful woman and I think they both may have both been super hot also. I don't even remember what I had for dinner. I genuinely like her company, so get what you have to say out of your system. I for the first time in a long time feel like a sixteen year old.lol
i know sappy, huh? best thing is she called me up this morning and thanked me. I'm out talk later. got to train for a marathon.


----------



## slowtyper (Mar 13, 2012)

sachem allison said:


> got to train for a marathon.



Not sure if being literal or not...


----------



## ThEoRy (Mar 13, 2012)

sachem allison said:


> yes,
> that's all you guys are getting



Hope that's not all you are getting.


----------



## hax9215 (Mar 13, 2012)

Well, the vast majority of posts on here are people who are genuinely concerned, take it as validation of our online freindship. I am glad you are okay. I hope my sophomoric posts did not offend you or your date! That said, blue ice cream offer stands; better a marathon than ICU. :doublethumbsup:

Hax the Cook CLEAVERS RULE!!!


----------



## Twistington (Mar 13, 2012)

ThEoRy said:


> Hope that's not all you are getting.



*ba dump dump chshshshshshshsh*(punchline drum, and yes i had to google it!)


----------



## WildBoar (Mar 13, 2012)

Please tell me Son is not at the point in life where he needs to rely on viagra-flavored gelato :biggrin:


----------



## PierreRodrigue (Mar 13, 2012)

Was that a "little blue" icecream joke? Congrats Son, I for one am quite happy for you!


----------



## Deckhand (Mar 13, 2012)

PierreRodrigue said:


> Was that a "little blue" icecream joke? Congrats Son, I for one am quite happy for you!



+1


----------



## RRLOVER (Mar 13, 2012)

Congrats Son!!......But you know the rules...PICS or it did not happen:angel2::angel2:


----------



## sachem allison (Mar 13, 2012)

slowtyper said:


> Not sure if being literal or not...



literal. i got six months to get my fat ass in shape, only doing a half though if I feel up to it I am going to do the other half.


----------



## PierreRodrigue (Mar 13, 2012)

Sweet! Way to go! I'll be rooting for you! My GVRW is such to prevent me form such undertakings! I prefer short bursts, or just lifting heavy crap! lol!


----------



## Chef Niloc (Mar 14, 2012)

3 words Pimp pimp pimp!
She like all the leather?


----------



## dragonlord (Mar 14, 2012)

Congrats and good luck


----------



## zitangy (Mar 14, 2012)

Johnny.B.Good said:


> Pastry chef?
> 
> I'm a little lost here...



The man is out with a pastry chef.. Apicius says that that Son should taste t cupcakes whilst Rader speculates that he should enjoy the puffs.

From my brief encounter with Son online adn a single transaction..., i do speculate that he does like doughnuts..

Its terribly good for the heart... literally and figuratively and also good for the soul..

Have Mercy...

have fun


----------



## sachem allison (Mar 14, 2012)

Chef Niloc said:


> 3 words Pimp pimp pimp!
> She like all the leather?



she does like leather, old vintage stuff.lol


----------



## Pabloz (Mar 14, 2012)

sachem allison said:


> she does like leather, old vintage stuff.lol



Colin,
There you go, another project in the works!


----------

